# Best Robusto under $200/box



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok guys,

Here's the question. I've read all the reviews, and everyone seems to like them all  Some opinions on your absolute favorite robusto under $200 (under $175 would be even better  ) a box would be greatly appreciated. 

I'd prefer a slide lid box for aging, but definitely not a necessity-- don't really want to drop twice as much on a CAB. I'd rather get a couple boxes of diferent sticks.

I appreciate the help and look forward to your responses. Have a safe weekend, guys.

John


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RASS. If you would like to try an 06 before buying, I will come over this weekend and give you one.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've tried RASS, HdM Epi#2, and PSD4 from '06 and the winner by a long shot was the RASS.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow! This is a tough one. 
RASS for sure as Todd said. 
Add the Boli RC's, and maybe the Hoyo Epi 2's. 
PSD4's aren't slouches either. 
All different, all good. 

Out of those three, I would 'probably' pick the Boli's.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Except for Cohibas, they should really all be under $200.

If you want something in a slide-lid box, JL#2 are always tasty.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

steelheaderdu said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Here's the question. I've read all the reviews, and everyone seems to like them all  Some opinions on your absolute favorite robusto under $200 (under $175 would be even better  ) a box would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Are you going to buy something with some age or are we talking about 06 cigars?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Wow! This is a tough one.
> RASS for sure as Todd said.
> Add the Boli RC's, and maybe the Hoyo Epi 2's.
> PSD4's aren't slouches either.
> ...


Dang! I forgot the BRCs. Yeah, I'm with you. The BRCs I smoked edged out the RASS.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the responses already.

Probably 06s, unless you can find the aged ones under that $200 threshhold...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Cohiba, RASS or ERDM


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

PSD4s


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe not exactly robustos... As of 05/06 stuff:

Bolivar Royal Corona
Juan Lopez 1 or 2
ERDM CS
QdO Gran Corona.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

SLR Regios


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Another vote for the ERDM's, great anytime smoke.
I have heard the Boli RCs are smoking real good fresh, but I have not had one personally.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Don't forget the Punch Punch. I know it's not considered a robusto, but it's close(I think it's a corona gorda). Can be had for around $200....


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

El rey de mundo choix supreme


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Hoyo Epi #2s are the only SLB option for less than $200, but if I were you, I'd go RASS :2


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

The list of Robustos are in order of what you should try now, second list is for what you should age.

Now:Boli RC, Rass, PSD4

Age: PSD4, VR Famosos, Rass

I think the boli are at peak quality production if you are going to smoke the box now. You can never go wrong with now/age PSD4 and Rass. VR Famosos (actually a hermosos no4 48x5) are awesome when aged. Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm a big fan of aged RASS and PSD4. I've smoked both from 06 boxes and I bought the RASS.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

To repeat the words of others, the '06 PSD4s and Bolivar Royal Coronas are smoking great. RASS is always a good choice too, though I am not positive if I mhave smoked an '06 yet.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

carni said:


> The list of Robustos are in order of what you should try now, second list is for what you should age.
> 
> Now:Boli RC, Rass, PSD4
> 
> ...


I agree with this for new smokes and would add I've heard the 06 JL #2 are excellent. Honestly the only 06 I've had myself was the D4. May be the best young one. The 06 D4's are great. Have not tried the Boli RC from 06. The 06 RASS may be different than the 04's I have, but I can tell you the 04's need 3 years or more to really shine. Just picked up some 1998 RASS and I will never smoke a young one again.

As far as something mature, I think if you look around I've seen 2001 Boli RC's several placs. May be just a bit over 200.00. I'm sure the 06's are not bad, but they aint gonna taste like a 6 year old one. I think you can find SLR Regios from 2001 also. I know I've seen 50 cabs from 01 and they were less than 400.00. Maybe someone could split with you. You can also find Romeo Ex #4 from 2003 in 50 cab. These are a superb hermoso. I don't like the Ex #4 indress box, not nearly as rich. Good luck and happy hunting bro.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

For my money:

Boli RC
SLR Regios
JL#2
RyJ Ex#4
RASS
ERDM CS
PSD4


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Let me tell you, i have many 06 Robustos and the winner is Juan Lopez #2. I have a cab from May 06 and they are incredible. I can't possibly see how you would be disappointed.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I asked pretty much the same question a month, or so, ago. I hate to say it influenced my choice but Boli RC was the CA #1 cigar for 2006 (I know, I know). great feedback on it here as well, and given the fact they are smoking very well fresh out of the box I went with the Boli RC over the RASS. 

BillyBarue


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

These would be my 3 choices:

1. Boli. RC...Bolivars are my "hands down" favorite brand right now.
2. ERDM... just a nice consistant, flavorful smoke.
3. RASS...never disappointing.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

billybarue said:


> I asked pretty much the same question a month, or so, ago. I hate to say it influenced my choice but Boli RC was the CA #1 cigar for 2006 (I know, I know). great feedback on it here as well, and given the fact they are smoking very well fresh out of the box I went with the Boli RC over the RASS.
> 
> BillyBarue


First, I understand how you feel. CA did pick a winner in the boliRC, but I feel like a sell out when I take their advice and two pages later they give a macanudo a 91...booooo. Do you think it has anything to do with full page adverstising???

Second, You are asking us, a bunch of fat kids, what our favorite candy is...different answers but all great choices.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll have to come up with a budget and take these suggestions to heart. Wish I had more time to play on here, but there's work that needs finished before I pack up shop for the weekend :hn 

I appreciate all the info guys. I'll let you know what I go with.

John


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I've tried quite a few of the 06 Robustos....and hands down fresh out of the box for me the best was the PSD4. I love the Partagas taste...so I know i'm biased. HdeM epi #2 also very good.

RASS fresh out of the box thus far has tasted like soap. Not enjoyable at all. I bought a 25 box of these and have smoked about 3. All were unenjoyable. They are dated from Sept 2006. I will try another one sometime in the fall. 

I know ideally we should allow our cigars to age...but WTF are we supposed to smoke in the mean time????!!!! 

I haven't tried a JL#2...but reading the comments i'm tempted to give those a try as well.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

drdice said:


> I've tried quite a few of the 06 Robustos....and hands down fresh out of the box for me the best was the PSD4. I love the Partagas taste...so I know i'm biased.


Yeah it is really more personal preference. Can't say which is the best. To me the Partagas is the best, I like that flavor profile more than any of the others. But, I don't care much for robustos. So, eh.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have to put in a vote for the VR Famosos


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sandman said:


> Let me tell you, i have many 06 Robustos and the winner is Juan Lopez #2. I have a cab from May 06 and they are incredible. I can't possibly see how you would be disappointed.


They've been a winner for 10 years in my book.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Andyman said:


> I have to put in a vote for the VR Famosos


i'll 2nd your nomination.
:tpd:


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I love these threads

i think I've seen a vote for every robusto ever made
put me down for RASS


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My :2 

VR Famosos or Bolivar Royal Corona. Either these are a great cigar for under $200.


ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> My :2
> 
> VR Famosos or Bolivar Royal Corona. Either these are a great cigar for under $200.
> 
> ATL


Yeah, I could have had a box of Famosos on sale but somebody jinxed me.
Wonder who that was?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

carni said:


> Second, You are asking us, a bunch of fat kids, what our favorite candy is...different answers but all great choices.


That's funny as hell. But true.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I would go with Juan Lopez #2s for the money its a great cigar.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Just picked up some 1998 RASS and I will never smoke a young one again.


<------ jealous!!!!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

monetrey said:


> El rey de mundo choix supreme


2nd the Choix Supreme, I had a box back in '04 that was awesome. 
Boli RC's would be my next choice.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LiteHedded said:


> I love these threads
> 
> i think I've seen a vote for every robusto ever made
> put me down for RASS


you haven't seen the H. UP connaisseurs yet... :tg


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Dang! I forgot the BRCs. Yeah, I'm with you. The BRCs I smoked edged out the RASS.


RASS and BRC are definately the top 06 robusto IMHO.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

For me, it's clearly the PSD4s, followed by JL #2, then maybe RASS...


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Coro's and RyJ Ex4's (mellow but tasty and smooth)

Iv'e had a couple RASS from 06 and I find them barely smokable.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

IHT said:


> you haven't seen the H. UP connaisseurs yet... :tg


I'll put it in for you Greg. The 01s are smoking nicely!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Andyman said:


> I have to put in a vote for the VR Famosos


:tpd: TOO!

When I opened this thread this morning, I checked my preferred vendor for one cigar to see if it was under $200. That cigar was the VR Famoso. I like, the Boli RC, RASS, SLR Regio, PSD4 too, but the VR has an edge that I don't seem to get from the others.

I've seen BBF's in the SLB for under $200 lately, and that would be my choice for something of similar size at your price point.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Yeah, I could have had a box of Famosos on sale but somebody jinxed me.
> Wonder who that was?


First the Giants, then the Yankees, now this............pathetic.:ss

ATL


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2006)

I've had 2 PSD4's in the past month. 1st one was right out of the box and it was still wet so it mostly tasted grassy but had vague hints of something very good. 2nd one was after they sat for 4 weeks in the humi. Very slightly still moist, but it was an excellent smoke nonetheless! (yeah, I have no self-control. The cigars...they call to me...they call to me) My favorite smoke used to be the MC4, but now its the PSD4. However, I've got a box of Boli RC's on the way so we'll see how that stacks up.


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

piperman said:


> PSD4s


Agreed. Without a doubt. Everyone has their own preferences, but in this case, everyone who says something besides PSD4 is wrong.

:ss

Thanks to Poker, BTW, for my 1st PSD4. Now have 6 boxes on ice and wondering if it's enough.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

djpsr said:


> Agreed. Without a doubt. Everyone has their own preferences, but in this case, everyone who says something besides PSD4 is wrong.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Thanks to Poker, BTW, for my 1st PSD4. Now have 6 boxes on ice and wondering if it's enough.


Oh Yeah and PSD4. I hate to be wrong:ss


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Under 200 bucks- JL #2 and RyJ Ex #4 are my current fave robustos


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

djpsr said:


> Agreed. Without a doubt. Everyone has their own preferences, but in this case, everyone who says something besides PSD4 is wrong.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Thanks to Poker, BTW, for my 1st PSD4. Now have 6 boxes on ice and wondering if it's enough.


Hmmm, well I guess that covers it. :ss


----------

